# Steam Freezes on Log-In



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

I just bought Counter-Strike: Source for my computer and I'm having some pretty serious issues.
I already had a steam account from my old computer (I used steam to play some demos) and therefore did not have to create one.
However, when I try to login, the login window flashes and my password disappears. I can't do anything and when I click on the window it just makes a beeping noise. The same thing happens when I try to make a new account, except that it happens at the E-mail Confirmation window.
I have already re-installed steam and I checked that my computer specs were up to par, and they are.
I also checked all over the internet and sent Sent Steam Support a "question" and I still can't get an answer to my problem.
Since I need Steam to play CS I would really appreciate it if you could help fix my problem.
Thank you


----------



## Officer Dibble (Oct 24, 2007)

Where did you buy the game from?

Did you have to enter a serial/reference number that came with the game?


----------



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought the game from Futureshop and I did not even get to the screen where you enter the Serial Number that came for the game. To do that you need to get into steam first.
Thanks


----------



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

I figured my problem (password was incorrect  ).
So, I can now log-in. But I unfortunately have a new problem.
When I start Steam, I login and it goes to the "Connecting to Steam Account: *Username*" window. Then, a bunch of tabs pop up in the task bar at the bottom of the screen but no windows actually pop up on the screen. So, I still can not do anything because I am dealing with invisible windows!
I can still close steam by right-clicking the icon on the bottom-left of my screen and choosing Exit out of the pop-up menu.
Thank you, your help is really appreciated!


----------



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

Admins, can I make a new thread since this is a different problem?
Thank you!


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

Same problem....


----------



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

U have the same problem?
Well, if you find a way to fix it can you tell me?
Thanks


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, ive found a way, ive reinstalled Steam, seems to be working, but only sometimes. Try it.


----------



## Private^Bird (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok thx, i will.:up:


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

If that DOSNT work, then try to find a Steam patch or a new version, usually thats an issue...
hope it works ^^


----------



## hypnotoad (Mar 5, 2008)

hypnotoad said:


> Steam patch or a new version


Infact, which version of steam do you have?


----------



## Arkilus (Aug 25, 2008)

Ive got the very same problem, I am almost sure its related to Steam using internet explorer to access news pages.


----------

